
EFF: If You Want to Fix Software Patents, Eliminate Software Patents - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/eff-eliminate-software-patents/
======
duncan_bayne
"EFF: If You Want to Fix Patents, Eliminate Patents"

There, I fixed that for you ;)

Further info:
[http://praxeology.net/anticopyright.htm](http://praxeology.net/anticopyright.htm)

